# What if they were people?



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Alright, so I really hope I'm not the only one who's thought about this (and even started a story about it one time), but what would your betta be like if they were people, and not fish? What would they look like, do, and just act like? I'll start...

Akeros & Rhynon- They'd be brothers, obviously, but be VERY differently in personality and looks. Akeros would have ear-length blonde hair, with brown highlights, and a very slow, dower attitude. He wouldn't be very excitable, and he wouldn't get into many arguments besides ones with his brother. Rhynon would have a bit longer hair, but it would be auburn colored, and he'd have it pulled back most of the time in a small pony tail. He'd also be laid back, but not as much as Akeros. They would ALWAYS be getting into fights with one another, usually over ridiculous things.

Devin- He'd be a bit shorter than average, with short, choppy black hair. He'd be the stereotypical "emokid". He would have dark brown eyes, and would be very quiet. He would go out of his way to avoid trouble, but when cornered would fight like a cornered bear. He's definitely a loner, preferring to stay away from everyone.

Tai- A jumpy, irritable dark-haired ginger with dark brown eyes. He, quite honestly, he hates EVERYONE. The "bad boy", he doesn't like anyone, and is ALWAYS getting into fights. He occasionally hurts himself in his eagerness to fight. Also could be considered a loser by his more sophisticated peers.

Bliss- Very feminine, he's easy to underestimate. He's quiet, reserved, and polite.... until you make him mad. When you get him angry, he holds grudges for days. He's got very light brown hair that hangs to his chin, and light blue eyes that sometimes become almost purple in color, depending on the light. He's often mocked for his beauty, making him loathe most of his peers.

Sherbet-An average joe, he doesn't let anything phase him. He hates his boss, but doesn't fight against the system, simply because he honestly think that his next job will be just as bad. He's a strawberry blonde, with brown eyes. He wears his hair short and spiked, so people tend to avoid him, associating him with punks and others who aren't so loved around work. A pessimist, but an uncaring one.

Vulcan- Always a sickly kid, he went through his highschool years mocked for being a "cripple", and is now enjoying his high-end job, ordering those more whole than himself around. He hasn't let his disabilities effect him, and is actually very good humored and kind. He co-owns a business with a friend, and is so allowed to do whatever he wants. He has long hair, reaching his shoulders, that he's died many times. At the moment it's dark brown with red, blue, and white streaks, proclaiming his patriotism. He's very child-like in his nature, which some people love, and others hate. He doesn't care. He's just himself.

Sapphire- He moved into Vulcan's high school and stuck with him every since, being his protector, in a way. He's the stereotypical tall, dark, and handsome jock. He prevented the teasing Vulcan got from turning into full-blown harassment. He went on to create a business with Vulcan which became a huge success. He's the owner that's usually in the limelight, allowing Vulcan to do whatever he wants. He's very serious and calm, but does get aggravated when someone bothers his friends and himself. He's not afraid to resort to violence, and is very capable of defending himself. He loves Vulcan like a brother, and would die to protect him. He has ear-length black hair and stunning blue eyes, earning him the humiliating nickname of "Saffy".

Shani- The punk rocker of the group, she's got short, spiky red hair, with light green eyes and a spunky attitude. She's in a relationship with Ace, and they plan on marriage soon. She's short, but uses her shortness to get places others couldn't normally reach. While spunky, she's kind, and loves children and animals of all kinds. She's always rocking out to one song or another, making for an interesting sight. She's been rejecting Ace's marriage proposals for about a year, but only because she wants to have a house to live in when they finally marry.

Ace- Grumpy, spastic, and quite aggressive, Ace seems like a total opposite to Shani. However, he gets pretty tender around her, and very, very protective. He's tall to her short, but he's ginger haired with green eyes, which is what drew her to him in the first place. He adores Shani, and acts much like a loyal dog. He eagerly awaits the day she'll accept his marriage proposal, but so far... she's keeping him waiting.

Now. How about yours? P I had so much fun doing this x333


EDIT: POOR VALI!

Vali- A rough and tough little brat (high schooler) who fights all of the time, ending up with him getting kicked out of school multiple times. He's a big baby underneath it all, and is only rude and aggressive to hide his embarrassment over looking _different_ from the others. Once you get to know him you realize he's not soo bad.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora: A spazzy high-schooler. Always nutz for girls he does the weirdest things. He is about 5 feet and 3 inches, with short red hair. His eyes are crystal blue, and he is not the most muscular kid in town. Aurora is smartish, at least getting a A,B, or C in a subject. He usually fights with Aqua, as Aqua acts like he is the best. Aurora never dated, as no girls haven't seen how smart and handsome he is, but I wouldn't fall for a spaz like him. He got a broken leg. (cause he has tail/fin rot)


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Puffy: A pretty average brown haired, brown eyed guy, short well trimmed hair, nothing over the top. A bit of a slob, and in love with food. He'll bicker and yell at anyone, anytime, it doesn't really matter why he's yelling, so long as he is. However much he enjoys bickering, he'll rarely start anything he'll regret.

Simba: A blond and blue eyed kid who has a jagged mid-length hair cut at the moment. While he is a "pretty boy", his love for knowledge and peaceful feelings sets him apart from the typical guys.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yay! I was waiting for this. XD Mine aren't as detailed as yours, but here goes nothing!

Spiridion- Bit shorter than average, but very skinny. I imagine him with shoulder-length hair, all different colors. XD Dark green eyes. Loves to show off, and is a bit of a jerk. Never misses an opportunity to strut his stuff. Ever. Is a bit of a punk, and always looks his best. In a relationship w/ Hattie. Extremely protective. A bit naive. 

Stu- Just look up 2D from Gorillaz. XD Tall, skinny, scrawny, and a bit out of it. Spacey, and can seem a bit dumb at times. Blue hair, black eyes. A real sweetheart, though. 

Norm- Very quiet. Average height, a bit pudgy. Short blackish red hair, dark brown eyes. Barely speaks. Very smart. 

Hattie- Short, slender, model-like. Long, flowing strawberry-blonde hair, blue eyes. Doesn't care about what other people think. Very down-to-earth. 

Damon and Waffle- Brothers, Waffle being the older of the two. Waffle has messy, black hair, blue eyes. Tall. He trusts his instincts and always makes sensible choices, while his brother, who is taller and extremely skinny, loves to take risks, but is a very hard worker nonetheless. Damon is loud, raucous, yet sensitive, and loves to show off, while Waffle is quiet. 

Felix- The tallest of them all. XD Skinny. Shoulder-length blonde hair. Ice-blue eyes. Funny, loud, happy. The life of the party! 

Lucifer- Mean, aggressive, know-it-all. Almost no friends. Average height. Short blonde hair. Never misses a chance to fight. Pessimistic. 

Murdoc- Lol. Looks like Murdoc in Gorillaz and has the personality to match- mean, a jerk, aggressive, controlling. Loves to be the boss, and IS the boss. Loves to show off to the ladies. XD Is a bass guitarist! :lol:

Tallulah-Faye- Short, skinny. Spiky red shoulder-length hair, green eyes. A really sweet girl. Loves to party. 

Marmaduke- Very tall. Shoulder-length purple hair. Black eyes. A sweet guy. Gets along with everyone. Sensitive, kind, gentle.

Nereus- Average height. Short black hair. Deep brown eyes. Tempermant just like Marmaduke's. 

Maisie- Tall, slender. Short brown hair, light brown eyes. Preppy. 

...As you can see, I don't feel like adding much detail right now.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

this is so cool!!

Ok here goes nothing:

Fishy: The sweetheart. A tall, heavyset guy with black hair that's a bit unkempt and ragged, round, dark blue eyes and large, full lips. He comes off at first as a little slow, but he's really just a gentle giant who has a bit of a love affair with food. He's a very laid back guy, avoiding any confrontations whatsoever, preferring to retreat and hide until the aggressor gives up and finds someone else to bully. However, show him kindness and he is your absolute best friend, showing almost puppyish qualities (following you around everywhere, grinning when you show him any attention, begging for attention when it is focused elsewhere) All in all, a perfect example of a lover, not a fighter.

Chance: The smart kid. He's got long, smooth brown hair that has a hint of golden highlights in the sun, and eyes that look brown but actually are more of that strange golden color, especially when he's tired. Chance is about 6', thin but not too skinny. He's a perpetual insomniac, with his high IQ keeping him up late at night, pacing, trying to soothe the endless flood of thoughts bouncing around in his head. He is bored extremely easily, leading him into self destructive habits such as biting his nails past the quick. He's attached to only one person, and to that person he holds true, practically starving himself if he doesn't see her every day. This guy is not an aggressor, but has a tough-guy routine that he uses whenever encountering new situations. You'll find he's pretty laid-back after he gets used to things though.

Purple Haze: The jerk. This fiery red-head with green eyes sports a spiked up punk haircut accented with purple streaks just because he thinks it makes him look cool. He thinks he's the baddest cat in town, strutting his stuff in front of guys that are at least twice his size (he's kind of short). However, he prefers to pick on the weaker kids just because he's mean like that. He's quite aloof, refusing to show affection unless you have something he wants (ie. food) He doesn't like you to touch him, look at him, anything. It gets his hackles up if he thinks you're going to try to interact with him. Not the friendliest guy to hang out with.

Frusciante: The dork. Yep, this shorty is definitely the guy that everyone loves to bully. Tiny, young, with lush, curly strawberry blonde hair and blueish silver eyes, and a perfect pout any model would die for, it's a recipe for disaster in the neighborhood he lives in. Constantly picked on, he has become scrappy and sticks up for himself, but he'd rather just play around and goof off, because he is a bit of a goof. He's got pretty bad eyesight, due to the unusual coloring of his eyes, and thus he's at an even worse disadvantage when someone gets after him but he survives. He's so friendly though, he'll make friends with someone walking down the street. Basically just a big child at heart.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aqua: just a dancing dude
lol I am working!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Dead Sunlight- He's a sweet, poetic kind of guy. The kind bullies loved to pick on. I would imagine him as a handsome young guy with blonde hair and dreamy blue eyes that always seemed to be looking at something no one else could see... A quiet, reserved person, he loved day-dreaming about what tommorow would be like, and could have fun with himself. He always had a soft spot for girls, (Picking up dropped books, etc.) but of course no one cared for him. He later became fond of Autumn. (He's like Tobias on Animorphs.) 

Fallen Leaves- He's a Ladies Man, always flirting with the girls and of course was always having girl issues... I would imagine him having light brown hair and soft brown eyes. (Can't think of anything at the moment...)

Autumn- She's the kind of girl lots of guys hit on- slender and model-like, very beautiful with blonde hair and piercing blue eyes. She's not to girly, yet not to rough either. She's very down to earth, and don't care about what other people say. She's looking for a simple life, and not having to constently hide from many unwanted suitors. She's looking for the one boy who will give her respect and long story short, the perfect boyfriend.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Freed would be an angry, reclusive hobo.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Reina- She's very petite, has dark eyes and has a spiky hairdo. She gets stressed out fairly easily, is very friendly and has an active lifestyle.
Lola- She has short, red hair and brown eyes. She's very friendly and gets alomg well with others. 
Leilani- She's bigger than the rest of the girls in her class but it doesn't bother her. Her red hair is streaked with blue. She's very friendly.
Makoto- Makoto is a real sweetheart. He has long flowing dark brown haair and brown eyes. He's a hard worker and very intelligent.
Morgan- Morgan isn't too friendly. It takes him a long time to get to know and trust people. He has blue eyes and brown hair. He doesn't get along too well with others.
McGee- McGee has an attitude problem. He thinks he's Mr Tough Guy. He also is not very friendly. He has brown eyes and spiky blonde hair. He doesn't get along well with others.
Nina- Nina is very friendly and gets along well with others. She has dark hair and blue eyes. 
Fernando- Fernando is friendly and gets along with others. He has blonde hair and blue eyes. Sometimes he can be uncooperative. 
Julian- Julian is kind of a loner. He has long, orange hair and brown eyes. He gets along well with others.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Wasabi ~ Has the whole Josh Ramsay look with the bright blue hair whipped to one side of his forehead. Verrrry jumpy and gets angered easily. Loves to rock to punk rock or any kind of music like that!

Sushi ~ Quiet. Dosnt do much but hes a happy guy crazy spikey red hair and BIG hands. The usual is sitting down somewhere reading or doind work.

Ramen ~ sweet little scrawny kid about 10 maybe has big hair with tons of jell and he sweats alot so lots O' BO. Doesnt mind having lots of people around but prefers being a big fat loner but he enjoyes being alone so he usually moves away from the crowd.

Twitchey ~ The twitcher. He has golden brown hair like JB and this twitch that he does that looks like hes been poked in the neck once in a while. Very sweet guy alothough a little creepy how much he will stare at something. If he doesnt get his way he will freak!


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> Freed would be an angry, reclusive hobo.


Ahaha! That made me giggle. I think Captain Swazi would be the same but thought he was a pirate.

My boyfriend and I kind of discussed what they would be. We decided Apollo would be a snobby model with angry eyebrows. XD
I'm not really sure about everyone else. Dutch would be, well Royalty of some sort. 
Durban I think would be a ******* hunter.
Urkle I have no idea. Maybe an old man yelling at you to get off his lawn.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Pale Red - He'd be the laid back doesn't give a dang guy. He misses a lot of movie dates because he slept in. Sometimes he talks to himself. Not very into sports, he'd rather read a book.

Blue - He's kinda like me. Ladies man, preppy jock. He's always full of energy, doesn't have any girl problems. He's a "hot" guy, who dates the cheerleaders and has other people do his homework.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have 7 bettas. All of them would be overweight if they would be people. They always want to eat. 5 of them will spend 12 hr in the jym. My 5 bettas very active. I have them in 2.5 gall. And I put thermometer on the wall of the tank. And 3 of my betta keep circling around it over and over. It is hilarious. 

one tank I have on the table where my husband and my son eating, and my husband laughing because one of the betta always looking at him so I call him NOSEY.I guess he would be very nosey person.

My another betta really dancing when he wants to eat.he jumps, moving from side to side,all his beautiful fins dancing.he is so cute. I guess this one will be a professional dancer.

betta is really fun fish.i wish every one in the world love betta fish.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Well... Here goes nothing!

Winston: I could see him being a lone wolf of sorts. Non-conformist values, and does what he wants, when he pleases. When he is "of age", he will probably change his name. XD

Nina: A very strong woman. Aggressive when it comes to what she believes in, may even end up an activist. Though at the same time, she is very social, has many friends, and thrives on attention. 

Rikku: As a young child his (inexperienced with male PK bettas) momma gave him an affeminate name, which has lead to untold psychological problems. He has learned to hide them well. 

Cameron: After a rough childhood he was adopted into a loving home. Through his adolescent years he has gone through an "emo" phase. Black hair, and red streaks. Odd urges to bite a non-existent tail have made him a little crazy. 

Damian: The social butterfly of the house. always creating new friendships and relationships. Loves being the center of attention, and because of that has developed the passion for playing music on stage. Guitarist. Just like mom. 

Jayde: A very bright, colorful person. She always wears flamboyant colors and I'm sure she and Damian would have gotten along. She is outdoorsy, loves being out in nature. Curious, and always learning new things.

I tried. XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice, Metalbetta!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alright, here are mine!

Alpha: A muscular hero-type guy. He has black-bluish hair and always wears a red T-shirt with blue jeans. Around five feet in height. He is also a coward, his brightest idea when saving people from others always is. "AHHHH! RUN!"

Winx: A quiet shy girl, who aces all of her classes, she will love to frollick in the snow and always wears light colored clothing. She has dyed her hair an iridescent blue to match her gleaming eyes and stunning clothing. She is a good friend with Alpha and always likes to help him, whether it be homework, or heroic endeavors, Winx will be there. She is a tall girl, almost 6 feet in height.

Bubbles: A feisty hot-headed girl with short red hair. Whenever she gets home mad, she puts on her leather jacket, helmet, and her special ring, and rides her motorcycle. She is also quite short, but she makes up for that with her temper. Though her temper is bad, it will get too bad sometimes, and she will end up in a puddle of tears, but Viper is there for her...

Viper: A calm older one. Though he dislikes Bubbles being a biker-chick, he will provide philosophical and tender care to anyone. He is a real sortie and he fancies Bubbles. They are falling in love, despite the age difference between the two. He is really tall, more than 6 feet, he has black hair and seems to like blue clothing. He works out a lot, but everyone knows that he is calm and peaceful and will enjoy a good debate.

Redhead: She is a very jumpy girl, and gets excited WAY too often. She is 5 feet, 6 inches, with dark reddish-maroon hair down to her shoulders. She has very pale skin and often is called "Blush" my many of her friends. When she gets mad, embarrassed, or shy, she will blush red. She likes to meet every species of fish and loves to study their culture.

Bloom: He is always energetic, jumping up and down, running, and making up songs in the shower. He enjoys wearing tye-dye, and loves playing with his long red hair, although sometimes he loses some it from turning it into a mustache and accidentally biting some hair off. (ARHG Yes he is a Taibiter)
He has no favorite color saying that he loves them all. He is also very eco-friendly, and keeps several plants at home.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Russell- He would be a middle sized carpenter. Always trying to build places for the babies that never come. With short military-like black hair, he is always looking for a gil to love him. No girl ever returns his call. It's very tragic.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Riley would have dark black hair. shy, calm, and laid back
Logan would have bright red hair. friendly and outgoing, but gets angry easily


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

*BETTA Personality*

Neji- he seems to be one of those pretty guy with very long lustrous hair...who kno's he is very attractive and can get any girl he wants... nationality wise i feel that he is from spain
Peppermint pattie-seems be very smart and and an adventurer....a business kind of guy...who works on wallstreet
Heaven-a little girl who is blossoming into her teens....
Skittles-seems to be an older....moody...kind of guy...very laid black....a homebody
Ryu(ryukin)-I think of him as a little chubby boy cuz he eats like crazy....lol little greedy one
Old daddy "O"-seems to be a "PLAYER"...lol because he is always trying to show off his colors and fins on how he is so good looking....
Lavendar- i really dont kno his character cause i got him the other day...but for what i know his color pattern is so beautiful

R.I.P

HEAVEN--she past away the other day...she wasnt sick...it was a bad accident...i was depressed but she reminded me of a beautiful brazilian women who looked exotic in that sense....who also had this radiant personality that everyone loved and adored...

I MISS U HEAVEN...2010

HEAVEN...............


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Aladdin : Loving family man who would do anything for anyone. Calm and gentle. 

Violet : Sweet looking but nasty at heart. Wows the boys with her dazzling looks. 

Flame : Nasty and aggressive ! Lives alone in a small dark apartment . Jobless and lives off parents money.

Alejandro: Ladys man. Popluar , funny on the team football team. He is always center of attention but sometimes he wishes he was "normal"

Bubba: Small curios boy who likes to know everything. Loves writing things! 

Thor : calm , sentitive guy who works as dentist in miami. Has a wife , 2 kids and dog the perfect life.

Pablo: Rich snobby 20 year old who loves to party and get drunk. Wears designer clothes. Lives of parents money . Just wants to go out and spend money all day long. Has no goal in life.


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

Two-Tails: He would be male, tall (6'2") with sun-tanned skin, dark eyes, and long, straight red hair. Always wearing a red shirt, blue jeans, and a blue pendant necklace. He's a nature-lover, and spends most of his time exploring or just relaxing in remote natural areas. He is extremely curious and gets excited about making new discoveries. Is opinionated and enjoys debate and arguing, but this makes people avoid him so he spends most of his time alone. Still lives with his mom, who he adores, despite being out of college (where he studied biology). Likes spending time with his mom and enjoys her good cooking.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Carrot: A young man of about 20 or so living in an apartment right outside of the city. A shy red head who doesn't like to cause much trouble. Would probably be on the tallish, lanky side.

Apple: A little boy of about 5. Lives with both of his parents and a sister. Blonde and average sized. Wide-eyed innocent but active and occasionally gets into trouble.


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

Mister Fishy- He'd be a dark haired ginger with blue eyes. Short, maybe 5 feet, and very skinny. He'd be very shy and hide behind things and people a lot. But when you give him enough time he'll warm up to you and actually appear for you. But he wouldn't say much.


----------

